# New addition to the family.....



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi guys and gals,

A few months ago, i asked for advice for SUVS..well..here is final result on that topic.
My new addition. Picked it up last week...now i feel I am ready for the worse snow mother nature can offer...:eeps:

This is the first time i saw my FJ.


----------



## geebeemer (Jul 2, 2005)

Prettiest damned Tonka truck I've seen, oh, sorry Toyota!  Looks like an assault vehicle. :eeps: 

Really though, nice rig - what's it got in the way of gadgetry? GPS, Bose, proximity alarms/cameras? :dunno:


----------



## Ishniknork (Aug 22, 2005)

Uh, when has it ever snowed in Miami? :rofl: 

Nice Toy-toter, Eksath!. Give us some more details!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Yeah, saw these at the dealership here in Orlando early summer i think it was.

Striking vehicle, we just don't need 4WD and thought the mileage was a little low. 

But cool looking! :thumbup:


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Ishniknork said:


> Uh, when has it ever snowed in Miami? :rofl:
> 
> Nice Toy-toter, Eksath!. Give us some more details!


Hopefully never..if it snows in Miami ..then the whole world is in trouble!

The "smurfmobile" is for my house in Massachusetts  This is actually a very substantial vehicle. I am very satisfied with it. 
I got the 4X4 with Automatic and active traction control and bunch of other extras which are more for comfort as opposed to offroad.

write up in ROCKCRAWLER

This last November, ROCKCRAWLER.com was given the opportunity to fly
out to Ojai, CA to check out the up-and-coming Toyota FJ Cruiser. To
be released in early 2006 as a 2007 model, this rig started out as a
concept which made its debut at the North American International Auto
Show (NAIAS) in 2003. Due to an overwhelmingly positive response,
Toyota announced the launch of the FJ Cruiser production model during
the 2005 Chicago Auto Show.

You have likely noticed that retro-styling has been in with auto
manufacturers these days. It started most notably with the Chrysler PT
Cruiser and can now be seen on the Chevy SSR, as well. Designs were
well ahead of their time in the 50's and the design of the Toyota Land
Cruiser was no exception.

The first Land Cruiser was built in 1953 but they weren't
mass-produced until 1956. Although they resembled the Jeep, they were
nowhere near the same. Beginning with the FJ-25 they were outfitted
with a 4-speed tranny and a 6-cylinder motor. Many of the models
through the years shared similar grill styles, which is the trademark
of the FJ Land Cruiser. That retro-style was used in the design of the
FJ Cruiser, as well, which will make it stand out among other vehicles
in its class - along with its legendary off-road prowess.

What else is new? Well, of course, although the styling reaches back
to the 1950's, the five-passenger FJ Cruiser melds this nicely with
modern luxuries and power. Included in the standard array are ABS
brakes (included with the V-Star package), folding rear seats, AM/FM
with CD and six speakers, and all of the necessary gauges with
color-keyed bezels, which gives it the modern, but retro look.

Options include power mirrors, CD-Changer, cruise control, information
center and many others - enough to make one want to use this rig on a
daily basis. Power is generated with a 4.0-liter DOHC V6 engine with
VVT-i (Variable Valve Timing with intelligence), generating 239
horsepower and 278 lb-ft. of torque, then put to the road through a
five-speed automatic transmission in all 4x2 models with an available
six-speed stick for the 4x4. We also learned from a credible source
that Toyota may be releasing a rag-top version.

The Ojai Valley was a beautiful and appropriate setting for Toyota's
event. Not until that day was the public actually able to put their
hands on, sit in, kick the tires and actually get a feel for the
vehicle - without driving it. Hundreds of invitations were sent and
the turn-out appeared to be great. Many were current Land Cruiser
owners and those who expressed interest in the FJ Cruiser either
through Toyota's WEB site or through their dealer. Also in attendance
were many other special folks who either keep the old Land Cruisers
alive like Marv Specter of Specter Off-road (www.sor.com) who,
himself, owns 50 or more classic and current Land Cruisers , and
Toyota Chief Engineer Akio Nishimura who's responsible for bringing FJ
Cruiser to life. Also participating in the event were "Iron Man" Ivan
Stewart, the king of Off-road racing and Off-road trainer Bill Burke
of 4-Wheeling America LLC (www.bb4wa.com) who was actually given the
unique opportunity to test the FJ Cruiser's capabilities for three
days on the Rubicon Trail.

What were our impressions of the FJ Cruiser? Our opinion is that
Toyota has come a long way with this product to break back into the
off-road market and compete with Jeep's "Trail Rated 4x4" line-up.
Unlike many of the 4-wheel drive SUV's on the market, the FJ Cruiser
was built as a rear-wheel drive vehicle first then given a real
transfer case to distribute the power to the four corners. To protect
the drive-line, beefy skid armor was added to assist the chassis where
it lacked break-over clearance. With the common straight axle in the
rear with coil-over for long travel, comfortable driving is supplied
with what appears to be a single-A wishbone independent front
suspension, which was no surprise given the popularity of IFS over the
last several years. Toyota promises that won't hold it back on the
trails, however, we were not given the chance to test it out
ourselves.

"Starting with a beefy ladder frame, the FJ shares its chassis with
the short wheelbase of the Land Cruiser Prado. Putting power to the
ground, the FJ utilizes 32-inch tires and an available locking rear
differential. The F J also makes use of its 4-wheel traction control
system, designed to stop spinning wheels, and force the differentials
into sending power everywhere else."

We like the re-use of the 50's-style grill with the offset headlights
and the Toyota badging. Unfortunately, the rest of the vehicle reminds
us of the AMC Pacer. We can get over that, though. The rear fold-down
seats seemed to be roomy with rear suicide doors allowing entrance .
The single rear-door allows access to the expansive cargo hold but can
only be opened using the key.

Something which caught our eye was the ingenious way to make changing
the oil filter a lot less of a mess. Instead of having to crawl
underneath to access the filter, designers of the FJ Cruiser cleverly
placed the filter at the front of the engine, facing downward for
drainage but also added a lip around the connection and a hose for
additional drainage once the filter is removed. It appeared that
Toyota listened to the demands of its public when designing this rig,
which was refreshing. We can't wait to see them on the trails.

We're excited over the re-introduction of Toyota into the off-road
market with the FJ Cruiser and we think Toyota execs will be excited
over the numbers after it hits the market.


----------



## Ishniknork (Aug 22, 2005)

eksath said:


> Hopefully never..if it snows in Miami ..then the whole world is in trouble!


That's the truth!



eksath said:


> The "smurfmobile" is for my house in Massachusetts  This is actually a very substantial vehicle. I am very satisfied with it.
> I got the 4X4 with Automatic and active traction control and bunch of other extras which are more for comfort as opposed to offroad.


Ah, yeah it does get a little snowy up there. That thing ought to get you where you need to go allright. My brother had an older Land Cruiser and that thing was tough. I'd much rather have one of those FJ's than a Jeep.

Congrats on the new ride! :thumbup:


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Congrats. It's a great vehicle!


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

ed325i said:


> Congrats. It's a great vehicle!


Thanks,ED!

Here are more pictures.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Nice shots! My buddy at work bought the exact same color, he loves it.


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

eksath said:


> Thanks,ED!
> 
> Here are more pictures.:thumbup:


Fun vehicle!:thumbup: Cool pics!:thumbup:

Aren't you supposed to fiord ponds in the vehicle not outside it?


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

dadtorbn said:


> Fun vehicle!:thumbup: Cool pics!:thumbup:
> 
> Aren't you supposed to fiord ponds in the vehicle not outside it?


yeah but i was not feeling it like getting her scratched and beat up on the first weekend... . I will leave that for next week.


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

That truck is begging for a brush guard!


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

AW328i said:


> That truck is begging for a brush guard!


+1. Great looking truck, especially with the roof rack. I saw a couple down at the 'yota dealership last week, and really liked 'em. Don't hesitate to rough it up a little. Those things can take it.


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

eksath said:


> yeah but i was not feeling it like getting her scratched and beat up on the first weekend... . *I will leave that for next week.*


Be sure to post pictures.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Congrats on the purchase. :thumbup: 

The FJ folks came to town a few months ago. My friends invited me to tag along for a ride and drive. We took it for some wheeling and it was a very capable vehicle. 

I'd love to have one if I could afford another car.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Here are more pictures.Enjoy


----------



## Titania (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on the purchase! I have extremely fond memories of the original FJ Land Cruisers. My parents had a 1977 red one. It was the first auto I ever drove. The body was a rusting nightmare, as were pretty much all Japanese cars of the time, but every year my dad and I would break out the bondo and welder and fix her up again. Mechanically, the thing was a beast...never ANY problems in the 10+ years my folks had it. It saw pretty much every inch of my parents' 30-acres of hilly woods, too. Good times. If I were in the market for an SUV, this is the one I'd buy.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Titania said:


> Congrats on the purchase! I have extremely fond memories of the original FJ Land Cruisers. My parents had a 1977 red one. It was the first auto I ever drove. The body was a rusting nightmare, as were pretty much all Japanese cars of the time, but every year my dad and I would break out the bondo and welder and fix her up again. Mechanically, the thing was a beast...never ANY problems in the 10+ years my folks had it. It saw pretty much every inch of my parents' 30-acres of hilly woods, too. Good times. If I were in the market for an SUV, this is the one I'd buy.


Thanks..i intend to put it to good use up in the New England Winter!:thumbup:


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

beautiful vehicle.

Questions for you, did you cross shop the FJ with anything else?

I am currently shopping for an SUV for my wife, and the contenders are the Honda CRV (2007), Toyota RAV4, and Nissan Xterra.

I like the FJ, but am concerned it is too small in the back seat, and too expensive compared to the others...

plus, how are the suicide doors? Can adults really sit in the back, or is this thing basically a 2 seater?

I know this is a serious off road machine compared to the others, and I am familiar with Toyota's legendary Land Cruisers, etc...


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

:thumbup: 

The FJ is next on my list if I don't spring for an M.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

pilotman said:


> beautiful vehicle.
> 
> Questions for you, did you cross shop the FJ with anything else?
> 
> ...


Hey,

1) Yes..believe it or not it was the Element. I wanted a utility vehicle that was a third car in the garage and workhorse with 4WD hence the hoice. Also, price mattered.

2)Smaller tan desired but I usually do not have passenger. I put in 3 people of regular stature (tallest 6 foot 1) in back over weekend. I pulled my seat forward more than normal to giv emore leg room. If you have little people (i.e kids) in the back it could be ok

3) the height above the ground is a little bit high in the absence of step bars.

4) the rear seats are functional - if you are willing to work with it

5) you will get a lot off attention on the raod. people will be looking,pointing and wanting to ask questions! the last time i got this much attention in a or, it was a Diablo.

6) As you said, it is a great offroad vehicle.

check out
http://www.fjcruiserforums.com/forums/

NOTE: i have been told by Toyota folks that the V8 Runner SUV is doing very bad in sales ("can't give it away") due to percieved high price of gas so you might be able to deal more on that!

However, i got $500 above invoice on my FJ. Approx. $27k before taxes. Good luck.


----------



## hardy (Oct 23, 2006)

cool pics. :angel:


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

I had a '78 FJ40 for my first car. 

I fell in love with two cars at last years NYC Auto show, 1) New FJ 2) 325xiT. Bought the BMW. But still love the FJ! Great choice, enjoy!


----------

